# [mod_evasive]-[1.10.1_1] broken "make install clean" attempt.



## StreetDancer (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey everyone,

[mod_evasive]-[1.10.1_1] broken "make install clean" attempt. 

I received the following error's and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction; it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


```
root@sharpenyoursword:/usr/ports/www # cd mod_evasive
root@sharpenyoursword:/usr/ports/www/mod_evasive # make install clean
===>  ap24-mod_evasive-1.10.1_1 is marked as broken: unfetchable.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/mod_evasive
root@sharpenyoursword:/usr/ports/www/mod_evasive #
```

I thought I found a command set that allowed me to reset the build setting. I can't seem to find where I wrote it down. rmake, --recursive?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 23, 2020)

Sometimes a port gets marked as "unfetchable" when the distfiles host server goes now.
So the first thing to do is determine if the ports distfile does infact exist.
So look through the ports Makefile for the MASTER_SITES= line and see if the file has been perhaps restored.
For this port here is the address:
MASTER_SITES=    http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/
OK so the blog link is now dead. That was a bad place for the file to be referenced.
So now search the web for the distfile to see if it archived anywhere on the web.
If the file can be found you can download it into the distfile directory /usr/ports/distfiles/
From there the port will build as desired.
To find the distfile to manually download look inside /usr/ports/www/mod_evasive/distinfo
Here it lists the file it is trying to download: mod_evasive_1.10.1.tar.gz

If you can't find the distfile for the port you could be out of luck.
There is a possibility this was updated for a newer Apache and you need that instead.

It looks to me like the author changed his file repository to github.








						GitHub - jzdziarski/mod_evasive: Apache mod_evasive module
					

Apache mod_evasive module. Contribute to jzdziarski/mod_evasive development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Perhaps you could file a bugzilla report to get MASTER_SITES updated for other users once you get this figured out.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 23, 2020)

I also want to note that GitHub does not show the tar.gz file directly. It must be added to the Makefile for the port.
GitHub uses GH/ as a shorthand in the Makefile.
You see that normally when you try to download a github project it saves as a zip file. You need the tar.gz file instead.
Using the correct GH settings in the Makefile will result in the correct file being downloaded.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 23, 2020)

Here is what I am talking about:








						Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
					

Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports




					www.freebsd.org
				




So this example is similar using SF instead of GH:
MASTER_SITES=    SF
MASTER_SITE_SUBDIR=    stardict/WyabdcRealPeopleTTS/${PORTVERSION}

Pay attention to this:


GH${GH_ACCOUNT}/${GH_PROJECT}/tar.gz/${GH_TAGNAME}?dummy=/

So what you should do is backup Makefile to Makefile.orig and then edit Makefile until you get the MASTER_SITES correctly adjusted.
Then make a diff of the two files and upload that as a patch along with your bugzilla report.
It will make the chance of it getting this fixed much greater if you include a patch.


----------

